# Zusätzliche Endschalter bei Gleichlaufantrieben?



## Markus (7 März 2008)

hallo,

habe einen rahmen der mit 4 servos über einem band in der höhe positioniert werden kann.

wenn ich zu hoch oder zu tief fahre geht irgendwas kaputt.

eigentlich wollte ich rollenendschater oder inis an die endlagen machen.

aber durch meine 4 servos habe ich die kiste doch gebertechnisch breits 4-fach redundant.

wenn ein geber mist liefert, dann stört der servo und alle werden gestopt.

eigentlich reicht das doch völlig aus - oder habe ich einen denkfehler und die zusätzlichen inis sollten besser rein.

mir geht nicht um die paar euro für die inis, es geht ums prinzip.
sind die inis WIRKLICH sinvoll, oder nur um das gewissen von unwissenden zu beruhigen?


----------



## Approx (7 März 2008)

Hi Markus,
also bei unseren Anlagen haben wir bei brenzligen Antrieben *immer* einen Hardware-Endschalter (Schmersal o.Ä.), der mit einem Öffnerkontakt das Hauptschütz rausschmeißt. Das ist schon mal gut für das Gewissen.  Warum Denkfehler? Wie bereits gesagt, es geht nur um ein paar Euronen und ein bisschen Verdrahtungs-, bzw. Zeichnungsaufwand.

Gruß Approx


----------



## Markus (7 März 2008)

naja von endschaltern die das hauptschütz raushauen halte ich nicht viel, muss dann alles wieder mit bypas zum freifahren versehen werden...

also soviel verlasse ich mich dann doch auf die sps.

mit dem argument "nicht lange diskutieren - kostet nicht welt - mache es dran" gebe ich dir recht, sehe das in der regel auch so, und übertreibe lieber.


aber wie oben schon gesagt will ich wissen ob dieser schalter in dem fall wirklich noch sinn hat? wenn ich VIER geber (auch wenn es nur zwei wären) überwache, bringt dann ein endschalter weirklich noch weitere sicherheit?

der endschalter schützt bestenfalls vor programmierfehlern.

lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren, wenn ich mir in der schache sicher wäre würde ich hier nicht fragen...


----------



## IBN-Service (7 März 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> habe einen rahmen der mit 4 servos über einem band in der höhe positioniert werden kann.
> 
> ...



Hallo Markus,

ich würd ein jedem Fall die Inis einbauen.

Sollten die Geber auf der Motorwelle sitzen und z.B. eine Spindelmutter
ist lose, dann nützen dich die Geber auch nichts!

Oder wenn die Referenz mal aus irgendeinem Grund verloren geht oder falsch gesetzt wird, 
auch dann kann es krachen.

Wenn die Gefahr einer Beschädigung besteht (und das ist z.B. bei Spindelantrieben
ja gegeben, wenn diese gegen Block fahren),
würde ich immer zusätzliche Initatoren vorsehen!

CU

Jürgen

.


----------



## Markus (7 März 2008)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Sollten die Geber auf der Motorwelle sitzen und z.B. eine Spindelmutter
> ist lose, dann nützen dich die Geber auch nichts!


 
ja schon aber ich habe ja 4 geber, und dass es bei allen passiert ist doch sehr unwarscheinlich?


----------



## IBN-Service (7 März 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> ja schon aber ich habe ja 4 geber, und dass es bei allen passiert ist doch sehr unwarscheinlich?



Es muss ja auch nur bei EINER passieren!
Dann kann der Rahmen schräg ziehen und z.B. beim *Auffahren mit der
losen Mutter überspringen.*
Oder ist der Rahmen so starr, dass er sich nicht schräg ziehen kann?
Für was hast du dann einen Gleichlaufbetrieb?

J.


----------



## Markus (7 März 2008)

gegen schrägziehn hilft auch kein min/max endschalter...

wenn ein geber gestört ist, oder ein slave nicht mehr gleich läuft, dann wird durch die störung der ganze verbund gestopt.


----------



## crash (7 März 2008)

passieren kann immer was....
hab bei einem ähnlichen fall (ein Rahmen an 4 Motoren mit FUs und positioniersteuerung) schon mal erlebt das plötzlich ein motor weiter absenkt als die anderen 3.
die istpositionen in den FUs waren aber alle 4 gleich.
nach einiger suche habe ich dann ein defektes kabel am geber gefunden.
also lieber die inis dran wenn du mehr sicherheit willst.
oder vlt neigungssensoren auf den rahmen montieren.
die melden dir dann eine schräglage.


----------



## IBN-Service (7 März 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> gegen schrägziehn hilft auch kein min/max endschalter...



Natürlich nicht, hab ich auch nicht gesagt.

Aber die Inis verhindern, das ein schräggezogener Rahmen die Endlage
 überfahren oder auf Block fahren kann....

Wenn du aber sicher ausschliessen kannst, das sich die mechanisch-elektrische 
Kopplung lösen kann, dann würde ich ggf. die Lösung ohne Endschalter 
für sicher genug halten...



crash schrieb:


> passieren kann immer was....



Eben!


----------



## Torsten05 (14 März 2008)

Hi,

hilft dir zwar nicht:
Wer hat das denn mechanisch ausgelegt??? Wenn die Positionen der 4 Ecken eh immer gleich sein müssen, nimmt man EINEN Motor und verbindet die Spindeln über Zahnriemen o. Ä. Wer sowas baut, der gehört gehaut. Wenn die Ecken unteschiedlich sein sollen, macht man eine Dreipunktaufhängung. Dann kann mit je 2 Endlagenschalter an den Antrieben auch nix passieren.
Am besten haut man erstmal den Konstruktör.*ROFL*

Torsten


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 März 2008)

Bevor ich mich über den Beitrag von Thorsten aufrege ( was weisst Du von der Konstruktion dieser Anlage ???????) schreibe ich Dir lieber meine Meinung......

Ich würde keine Endschalter setzen. Mir würden die 4 Drehgeber reichen. Dazu kommt noch das Servos (jedenfalls die, ich kenne) relativ schnell abschalten wenn Sie auf Block fahren und mit dem Fehler Drehzahlüberwachung abschalten.


----------



## Markus (17 März 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Bevor ich mich über den Beitrag von Thorsten aufrege ( was weisst Du von der Konstruktion dieser Anlage ???????) schreibe ich Dir lieber meine Meinung......


 
jupp ich kann dazu auch nur sagen dass er von maschinenbau und antriebstechnik keine ahnung hat. das hat er alleine durch die worte "motor",  "zahnriehmen" und "dreipunktaufhängung" bewiesen. er scheint von MASCHINENBAU genuasoviel zu verstehen wie unser dorfschlosser hier...




> Ich würde keine Endschalter setzen. Mir würden die 4 Drehgeber reichen. Dazu kommt noch das Servos (jedenfalls die, ich kenne) relativ schnell abschalten wenn Sie auf Block fahren und mit dem Fehler Drehzahlüberwachung abschalten.


 
so sehe ich das auch, aber ich fand den gedanken "zu einfach" und war mir nicht sicher ob irgendwas nicht bedacht war...


----------

